# 90 nissan stanza overheating



## krksnissan (Aug 23, 2007)

hello im new to this forum. i have a '90 stanza i bought for my gf for 1200 bucks. had to fix a lot but think im almost done. still having problems with the heating. it overheats going uphills. i replaced the thermostat and flushed the radiator. i only flushed it with a water hose and a bottle of radiator flush. is this sufficient or do i need high pressure. also now its back together but the temperature needle is bouncing. could this be a sensor. i have already bled the cooling system. thnx in advance for any help


----------



## spat (Oct 15, 2005)

Not sure what you mean by bouncing. Is it fluctuating over a few minutes or a few seconds or is it literaly bouncing? Can you verify it truly is overheating? how much movement off the gauge do you have 1/8 1/3 1/4 1/2 above normal?


----------



## kurtdaniel (Aug 8, 2007)

Using a can of "radiator flush" additive might help as preventive maintenance, but will probably just be a waste of time and money trying to correct a restricted radiator. 

Removing the radiator from the vehicle for disassembly and cleaning or radiator replacement are the only two real cures for a clogged nissan radiator.


______djsfkjh


----------



## krksnissan (Aug 23, 2007)

the needle is only fluctuating when accelerating. i tightened the temp sensor and now it seems to be fine. overheating. I'm not sure but when I climb steep grades it goes to about 3/4. I also noticed that after i turn the car off with it being hot i here the coolant boiling and the overflow level raises almost to the top. I'm not sure what the deal is


----------



## spat (Oct 15, 2005)

krksnissan said:


> the needle is only fluctuating when accelerating. i tightened the temp sensor and now it seems to be fine. overheating. I'm not sure but when I climb steep grades it goes to about 3/4. I also noticed that after i turn the car off with it being hot i here the coolant boiling and the overflow level raises almost to the top. I'm not sure what the deal is


Sounds like you deffinatly have an overheating issue. It may be an air pocket in the system. Another possibility is a very small leak in the head gasket. I would get it checked out right away. Don't let a rooky check it out though this can be a big problem if not properly diagnosed. What sort of climate do you live in. Need to be sure you have proper coolant in the system. Pure coolant can boil just as easy as pure water. Needs to be the proper mix for your climate. The general rule is 50/50 but some climates are a slight different not much though.

What was your reason for flushing the radiator to begin with? are you positive you put the thermostat in correctly. Have you checked for coolant actualy flowing through the radiator? Do you have A/C? Have you been overheating only with A/C on? Or only with A/C off?


----------



## krksnissan (Aug 23, 2007)

well i just flushed as hopefully an easy fix. thermostat is installed correctly. im not sure that the coolant is properly flowing through radiator and now it seems to be running hot without the hills to climb. i'm pretty sure I will take it in. Let you know what I find. Thnxs for the help. Btw the climate is hot, about 100 with a little humidity, elevation 450.


----------



## spat (Oct 15, 2005)

krksnissan said:


> well i just flushed as hopefully an easy fix. thermostat is installed correctly. im not sure that the coolant is properly flowing through radiator and now it seems to be running hot without the hills to climb. i'm pretty sure I will take it in. Let you know what I find. Thnxs for the help. Btw the climate is hot, about 100 with a little humidity, elevation 450.


sounds like a small leak that is growing with each use!


----------

